# Panorámicas de Chiclayo



## Legionario (Jan 14, 2012)

Panorámicas de Chiclayo, la ciudad de la amistad , todos bienvenidos a aportar.


----------



## Legionario (Jan 14, 2012)




----------



## Legionario (Jan 14, 2012)




----------



## iyaki (Feb 3, 2011)




----------



## iyaki (Feb 3, 2011)




----------



## iyaki (Feb 3, 2011)




----------



## Legionario (Jan 14, 2012)

Buenazas esas panorámicas.


----------



## Victor23peru (Jul 19, 2008)

Buenas panoramicas! Que siga creciendo Chiclayo, buenas vibras chiclayanos!


----------



## iyaki (Feb 3, 2011)




----------



## iyaki (Feb 3, 2011)




----------



## Trujillo_Rocks (Nov 25, 2006)

Cuales serian (nombre y fotos) de las zonas de clase alta y media alta en Chiclayo, porque en las fotos hasta ahora solo se ven de clase media y media baja


----------



## iyaki (Feb 3, 2011)




----------



## aqpboy45 (Jul 22, 2009)

Trujillo_Rocks said:


> Cuales serian (nombre y fotos) de las zonas de clase alta y media alta en Chiclayo, porque en las fotos hasta ahora solo se ven de clase media y media baja


+1. Sería interesante que nos digan (para los que no conocemos bien Chiclayo) qué zona es.


----------



## al_7heaven (Nov 19, 2007)

...las zonas o urbanizaciones más caras de Chiclayo son Santa Victoria y Pimentel...


----------



## iyaki (Feb 3, 2011)

No son solo Santa Victoria y Pimentel.

Ahí está la Residencial del Jockey CLub en el distrito de la Victoria, Alameda Country club que está en carretera a Pimentel, Las Villas de Bouganville a la salida de Reque, entre otras Urbas nuevas, las 3 mencionadas son privadas, no hay libre acceso.

Fotos vendrán más adelante.


----------



## al_7heaven (Nov 19, 2007)

...Country Club la Alameda es simpático, la carretera a Pimentel tiene urbanizaciones nuevas con potencial...


----------



## iyaki (Feb 3, 2011)

Más Alameda Country Club, fotos de la web, según sé ya ha crecido más en estos últimos años.

EL VALOR AGREGADO EN ESTÁ URBANIZACIÓN, ES QUE TODO EL CABLEADO ESTÁ SOTERRADO. 👏


----------



## ELMER71 (Oct 23, 2010)

Se ve bien Chiclayo, tuve el gusto de visitarla un par de veces y pasar momentos agradables en la ciudad; por otra parte...



iyaki said:


> ...Ahí está la Residencial del Jockey CLub en el distrito de la Victoria, Alameda Country club que está en carretera a Pimentel, Las Villas de Bouganville a la salida de Reque, entre otras Urbas nuevas, *las 3 mencionadas son privadas, no hay libre acceso*...


Ojalá que algún productor de allá pueda sacar panorámicas con dron, así evitamos el acceso limitado y conocemos las mejores zonas de la ciudad.


----------



## Trujillo_Rocks (Nov 25, 2006)

Se ve simpática Alameda Country Club. Para no ir en contra del objetivo del thread deberían dejar solo las panorámicas de dicha urbanización. Está en continuo urbano con la ciudad de Chiclayo? Sería genial conseguir tomas con un dron.


----------



## iyaki (Feb 3, 2011)

Pimentel, área metropolitana de Chiclayo.


----------



## Trujillo_Rocks (Nov 25, 2006)

Lo bueno es que ayuda mucho a poner en valor la zona, se supone que mejoran los accesos, la seguridad, el valor de los predios, y termina de consolidar pues ya tenían previamente el Hospital y el edificio de una Universidad situados al frente. Buenas tomas aéreas del nuevo mall


----------



## iyaki (Feb 3, 2011)

Skyline Chiclayano (créditos al forista Alejandro Véliz)


----------



## Nicochu (Oct 17, 2020)

Muy buena la panorámica .


----------



## Legionario (Jan 14, 2012)

Empieza a tener cuerpo la densificacion de Cix.


----------



## iyaki (Feb 3, 2011)

Foto de un familiar.


----------



## Nicochu (Oct 17, 2020)

Un mini skyline al fondo :0


----------



## Trujillo_Rocks (Nov 25, 2006)

Bien por Chiclayo, va ganando densidad


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

¿Es una foto actual o ya antigua? Por cierto, no olviden de adjuntar los enlaces web o redes sociales de lo que nos muestran.


----------



## iyaki (Feb 3, 2011)

FOTOS DESDE DRONE DE UNA AMIGA!


----------



## Nicochu (Oct 17, 2020)

Fotazos ! 😱


----------



## Nicochu (Oct 17, 2020)

Ya se ve algo de densificación .


----------



## iyaki (Feb 3, 2011)

Parque principal


----------



## iyaki (Feb 3, 2011)

Pimentel




Cix


Desde mi techo


----------



## iyaki (Feb 3, 2011)

Zona Oeste.... Club Residencial Santa Elvira y atrás Condominio Colibrí.


----------



## iyaki (Feb 3, 2011)

Foto propia y de una amistad.


----------



## iyaki (Feb 3, 2011)

Urb. Patazca

Foto propia


----------



## iyaki (Feb 3, 2011)

Edit


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

Que buenas tomas de Pimentel 👏


----------



## Legionario (Jan 14, 2012)

Que crezcan esas palmeras de Pimentel 👌.


----------



## iyaki (Feb 3, 2011)

Fotos de una amistad. Disculpen la baja calidad.


----------



## Foenix31 (May 10, 2015)

Cercope said:


> Hace como 25 años, mi padre, entonces miembro de la Oficina de Demarcación Territorial de la Presidencia de Consejo de Ministros, participó (junto con autoridades de Lambayeque, La Libertad, Ministerito Público, Marina de Guerra, Ejército y la Policía Nacional) de la firma del acta de definición de límites territoriales entre ambos departamentos.
> Todo esto después del debido proceso de revisión histórica y gestión administrativa entre ambas regiones con el Estado.
> 
> Si bien ya existían documentos históricos (se pueden googlear) que demuestran los límites, el origen del problema es doble: la propiedad privada.
> ...


O sea que hay intereses políticos y privados de por medio, yo soy totalmente desconocedor del tema, me he fijado de las notas e información que hay en internet.

El tema es que para que un lambayecano quiera ir a Cherrepe tiene que salir de su región e ingresar por La Libertad. Quizás ahí hay un punto de conflicto. Los ciudadanos chepenanos que no están metidos en la discución no tienen culpa de decir que Cherrepe pertenece a su territorio porque a diferencia de los lambayecanos, ellos no salen de su territorio.

Sin embargo, quisiera que me confirmes si la población de Chérrepe ejerce su derecho al voto para Lambayeque, porque lo que está en la internet es que ellos políticamente son liberteños. Este es un punto importante porque depende que municipalidad puede ejercer obras y proyectos en el territorio.

Si deseas te invito llevar este tema al hilo de Debate Urbano, para sacar algunas dudas que he escrito.









Perú | Debate sobre Desarrollo Urbano en regiones


^^ Claro, pero no tiene las competencias transferidas como las demás regiones. Funciona como cualquier municipio provincial, que ejerce funciones sobre el distrito capital y la provincia al mismo tiempo. Si se crea un municipio distrital para Lima (cercado), se abre la posibilidad para que todos...




www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## iyaki (Feb 3, 2011)

Condominio Jockey Club - Distrito La Victoria.

Foto propia


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

A ver señores foristas, en primer lugar deben tener en claro algunos puntos:


Este es un foro, el cual por su naturaleza da pie a intercambios de opinión.

Se puede discrepar, pero los comentarios siempre deben ser alturados y evitar buscar el conflicto, las generalizaciones e insultos están de mas.

Los hilos no son de actividad exclusiva de los foristas de determinada región, todos pueden participar.


Se ha dejado los post que cumplen con los puntos antes señalados, así que antes de comentar procuren bajarle a las revoluciones a sus respuestas. Si desean seguir con el intercambio de opiniones, para evitar tergiversar la temática principal de este hilo, les invito a crear un nuevo hilo sobre límites en el subforo de Debate Urbano.


----------



## Cercope (Jul 17, 2007)

Foenix31 said:


> O sea que hay intereses políticos y privados de por medio, yo soy totalmente desconocedor del tema, me he fijado de las notas e información que hay en internet.
> 
> El tema es que para que un lambayecano quiera ir a Cherrepe tiene que salir de su región e ingresar por La Libertad. Quizás ahí hay un punto de conflicto. Los ciudadanos chepenanos que no están metidos en la discución no tienen culpa de decir que Cherrepe pertenece a su territorio porque a diferencia de los lambayecanos, ellos no salen de su territorio.
> 
> ...


Termino con esto:

PRIMERO.- Gran parte de la población de diversas provincias de Cajamarca (Chota, Cutervo, Santa Cruz, etc) le es más fácil llegar a Chiclayo que a su capital regional. Eso no los hace territorios de Lambayeque.

SEGUNDO.- Si lees bien lo que menciono como parte del problema, la municipalidad de Chepén entregó documentos sin tener jurisdicción sobre el área que pretende, esos documentos han dado origen a "deberes" de tributación en sus municipalidades (distrital/provincial) y obviamente si cuentan con documentos como certificados de posesión, registros de tributación, etc.; entonces obviamente pueden obtener DNI con dirección de Chepén.

Un ejemplo: En los 90's ENSA empezó a ejecutar proyectos de electrificación en pueblos de Cajamarca limítrofes con Chongoyape-Chiclayo. Entregó recibos de servicio con domicilio de Chiclayo porque muchos pobladores declaraban pertenecer a Chiclayo (estaban a 1 hora de Chiclayo y a 3 de Cajamarca o Santa Cruz). Eso no es para nada vinculante a una demarcación territorial ya establecida.

Repito, existe un acta de demarcación territorial y sobre eso es necio pretender apoderarse algo.


----------



## iyaki (Feb 3, 2011)

Pimentel, desde el 1er malecón.

Foto propia


----------



## REBKERBE (Oct 30, 2021)

PLAZA DE ARMAS DE MONSEFU VISTA NOCTURNA - CHICLAYO -- FUENTE : "EnHora Buena" - Facebook*[0]=AZX3FFSozAZtEst4t5ZC2zKJsNpH20VOalERtOQtrss3Bz7KUllIapw06gVJZqM9P3B-1ydgpgMHJqoYHOio75gIHqbPSTES64YrqLOY79I0MH9wyaVjS9b5MKSvVth-vZKf_gcAlXRLiD90_pyFHuyYTXaYAICGux6XmR34E4JIjvqaSkq8Na6aSnVPJz969uY&__tn*=*bH-y-R


----------



## Cercope (Jul 17, 2007)

Aérea nocturna de Lambayeque

Foto propia









Descripción


----------



## Cercope (Jul 17, 2007)

*Colegio San Agustín* - Pimentel




















Fuente


----------



## iyaki (Feb 3, 2011)

Lindos valles y sembrios alrededor de todo Chiclayo. 👏


----------



## luisangel20cix (Jan 27, 2012)

Hospital Regional y UTP/IDAT, foto propia


----------



## Foenix31 (May 10, 2015)

¿La foto es desde la universidad que hará su edificio de 12 pisos, verdad?


----------



## luisangel20cix (Jan 27, 2012)

Foenix31 said:


> ¿La foto es de la universidad que hará su edificio de 12 pisos, verdad?
> [/COTIZAR]


No, la universidad que hará su edificio de 12 pisos es la USS (Sipán) que está en la vía hacia Pimentel. La foto se tomó desde el 9° piso del edificio Juan Pablo II de la USAT que está en la vía hacia Lambayeque.


----------



## REBKERBE (Oct 30, 2021)

luisangel20cix said:


> Hospital Regional y UTP/IDAT, foto propia
> View attachment 3868655​


Y ESA IMAGEN BLANQUESINA CUASI RECTANGULAR QQUE APARECE A LA DERECHA EN LA DISTANCIA ES ACASO UNA PREMONICION DE ALGUNA EXTRUCTURA DE 50 - 70 PISOS QUE SE ERIGIRA EN EL FUTURO, EN NUESTRO QUERIDO CHICLAYO?? (JE JE)


----------



## Cercope (Jul 17, 2007)

Nuestra hermosa Catedral









Fuente


----------

